# Chad Ford: Blazers will pick Joe Alexander



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I don't know anything about this guy. Is he a steal, as Ford suggests?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080520


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

sleeper pick


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I only saw him play a little...but from what I have seen and read of him, he reminds me of a Dan Majerle...athletic type of player...His outside shot is suspect right now...Can he develop that? I don't know...

Not sure POR needs an athletic wing player though...but he he is intriguing....


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I like the idea of a tough, athletic SF who can come in and bring some hustle and fire. He seems to have a great work ethic and motor. If he developed his three ball he could be very good. At 13, and with the current roster, I think a solid role player (hustle and glue) would be nice here. I'd probably rather have Love or Wesbrook, or maybe Greene though.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Alexander would be my pick if we keep that pick. If he gets a consistant jump shot he would be a steal there


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ya, I really like this kid. I think he compares to what many people thought Marvin Williams would become. Only, Joe has far more fire and passion, not to mention is more athletic. 

I would like to see the Blazers make a move for Kirk using Webster or Outlaw, then draft Alexander.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

And he dunks like Tom Chambers!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It seems to me like he is a project. Portland needs another project like they need a kick in the teeth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What happens to Outlaw?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> It seems to me like he is a project. Portland needs another project like they need a kick in the teeth.


all-American honorable mention and had a scoring average of 17 ppg. He actually increased that during the NCAA's to 18 ppg 


Not really a project


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think he will be as much of a project as we may think.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I always am leary of players that evaluators say are "Still learning the game." That is usually a nice way of saying their basketball IQ isn't high. It is also a way of warning that they may be project. 

Also, just because he made those list, it doesn't mean he isn't a project. There have been many players who played well enough to be on the list but were a project at NBA level. 

Look at the list of things he needs to improve when you read the reviews. Outside shooting. Putting the ball on the floor. We could just name him Martell Webster of last year,and would it be any different? Martell was and still is, a project.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pick. The kid has got a beautiful approach to the game.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Good point about Martell. I'm no so sure we should just rule out Martell as the future at SF. He's still only 21. He improved immensely last year and I would expect he would do the same thing this year. In the second half of the season last year he shot 42.7% from 3. Just give him time and see what he can do.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

No more young kids! We have to look forward to another month of this? I don't think the team brings in another draft pick.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Alexander's athleticism is jaw-dropping. He has a huge vertical jump and explodes off the floor. He has a little scar on his forehead just above his eyes where he hit his head on the rim in a dunk contest.
> 
> Where his leaping ability is really impressive is on his jump shot. He gets unbelievable elevation on his jumper. His jump shot is really a jump shot. With his huge leaping ability and high release -- it's virtually impossible to block.
> 
> Alexander showed excellent range on his jumper, draining NBA 3s with ease and showing a solid ability to shoot off the dribble. He still scissor-kicks a bit when he shoots which can throw him off balance, but as he smoothes out his form, he looks to be a deadly shooter.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080520


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

plus he knows a bit about the international game too was raised in china for a while


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I think he would be a good pick at 13, but he's not a good 3-point shooter. So I don't know if he would fit with our team.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> I think he would be a good pick at 13, but he's not a good 3-point shooter. So I don't know if he would fit with our team.


Do all of our players have to be good 3-point shooters? I must have missed the memo.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we keep the pick
1-Westbrook-need perimeter D
2-Gordon- value is low but he has a killer instinct, reminds me of monta
3-Batum-stash him overseas for a year until we have enough roster space

We really need to start consolidating


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Do all of our players have to be good 3-point shooters? I must have missed the memo.


No, not all of our players. But for the SF position, it would really help our team if the guy could shoot the 3 well to spread the defense. Kind of like how on our 13-game winning streak, either Jones or Webster were terrific from downtown. 

With 3-point threats out on the floor, it would potentially open up the lanes for our guys to slash and drive to the hoop and make so the defense are less likely to double team in the post.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Unless Jones opts out and we trade either Webster or Outlaw, i think it would be a waste to pick him up, considering we already have a logjam at the SF position.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> I only saw him play a little...but from what I have seen and read of him, he reminds me of a Dan Majerle...athletic type of player...His outside shot is suspect right now...Can he develop that? I don't know...
> 
> Not sure POR needs an athletic wing player though...but he he is intriguing....


majerle never had a suspect shot...he was a shooter...through and through


alexander is more of a athletic good mid range shooter with great dunking skills


i wouldnt take him over randolph or green


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> majerle never had a suspect shot...he was a shooter...through and through
> 
> 
> alexander is more of a athletic good mid range shooter with great dunking skills
> ...




Majerle was a career .431 shooter from the field, and a career .358 shooter from 3. His rookie numbers were only .419 and .329. He was also a poor FT shooter 


I certainly wouldn't call him a shooter through and through


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

We aren't using the pick!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't think we need another wing. Webster/Outlaw should be more than adequate. At 21 and 23 (I think...), people seem to be forgetting that they still will improve as well. There's no way I think Alexander is going to come in and be better than them.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I think we trade.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

LameR said:


> I don't think we need another wing. Webster/Outlaw should be more than adequate. At 21 and 23 (I think...), people seem to be forgetting that they still will improve as well. There's no way I think Alexander is going to come in and be better than them.


Good point.

I would rather roll the dice on the player with the highest ceiling - even if they are a "project" or "not NBA ready."

Guys like Westbrook or Green could be busts - but they could also be steals. Alexander may be a lower risk of becoming a total flop, but what are the odds he is actually better than what we have?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I would rather roll the dice on the player with the highest ceiling - even if they are a "project" or "not NBA ready."
> 
> Guys like Westbrook or Green could be busts - but they could also be steals. Alexander may be a lower risk of becoming a total flop, but what are the odds he is actually better than what we have?


As usual, I totally agree with you, OMG.

I would rather, in the next four drafts (which should be mid first round territory) have three total flops and one very good player than four solid non-starting/rotation guys. We can add the former pretty easily as veteran FA types, but young very good players are less common.

Keep swinging for the fences, KP!

Ed O.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Majerle was a career .431 shooter from the field, and a career .358 shooter from 3. His rookie numbers were only .419 and .329. He was also a poor FT shooter
> 
> 
> I certainly wouldn't call him a shooter through and through




im too young to know too much about him haahhaah i just know in nbe jam he used to drain em hahahahahaah


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You should NEVER be proud about not knowing about a player. Put down that video game and go read. Dan Majerle was sweet from downtown. In the big games he nailed big shots.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

How about we don't trade the pick BUT we use it on a player who can develop without taking roster space? The Spurs method of taking a foreign player, which Pritchard has brought to the Blazers? With that in mind, I bet Nicolas Batum is the pick.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

HB said:


> What happens to Outlaw?


Ya, really, we already have him in Outlaw.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got no problem with KP getting Alexander, but I just think the "youth movement" is probably over for a little while. 

Having said that, the kid's game seems like it wouldn't be the worst thing imaginable: insane athleticism/leaping ability, huge motor, and intensity. I think it also might make sense if the part of the asking price for Calderon/Hinrich/whomever in a trade or sign-and-trade, is outlaw or Webster, it would be nice to get a player that can (hopefully) fill part of the gap they're departure(s) would create.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I like Alexander a lot and hope him or Eric Gordon is the guy if they're still around. But, I just have this weird feeling were going to be packaging the pick.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

No more youth! I'll be OK if we draft Westbrook because he fits our system, but anyone else is a NO. 

This team needs to start preparing for 50 win seasons, deep runs in the playoffs, and championships. Cramming our team with even more players that need to be developed is a recipie for disaster.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Apparently he likes to headbutt the rim:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I thought white men couldn't jump!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally believe Alexander is a future all-star, but not on the Blazers. Just not enough touches for that to happen.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Mid-Range game is automatic. He can post and is a very strong player.

Matt Harpering with a 40" inch vert anyone?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> I thought white men couldn't jump!!


SO JUST BECAUSE HE'S WHITE HE CAN'T JUMP!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!!??!??!????


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> SO JUST BECAUSE HE'S WHITE HE CAN'T JUMP!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!!??!??!????


His evidence is basically every white player in the league.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> His evidence is basically every white player in the league.


I was just joking. I just know that some white people might take offense to such a horrible statement.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Sounds a lot like Outlaw. Very raw, "still learning the game", very athletic, go-to move is a jump shot that he can get off over anyone, poor dribbling skills. Sort of the anti-Gallinari. Doesn't say anything about defense. If we're getting a SF, I want one that (a) can play lock-down defense, (b) can hit the open three, and (c) can dribble like a guard. Sort of a taller Brandon Roy, really...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

meru said:


> Sounds a lot like Outlaw. Very raw, "still learning the game", very athletic, go-to move is a jump shot that he can get off over anyone, poor dribbling skills. Sort of the anti-Gallinari. Doesn't say anything about defense. If we're getting a SF, I want one that (a) can play lock-down defense, (b) can hit the open three, and (c) can dribble like a guard. Sort of a taller Brandon Roy, really...


I think you are selling him short. This guy is a scorer and his base-line game is ridiculous. He is a sneaky player too. In the pros he will excel once he picks up the vet techniques.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

B-Roy said:


> His evidence is basically every white player in the league.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UDyBSTQDwH8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UDyBSTQDwH8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I would love to see Joe Alexander in a Blazers uniform.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Dunk contest

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQAmuyqVR0M&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQAmuyqVR0M&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0zJEiRCfWY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0zJEiRCfWY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Draftexpress had a really cool new article on Hudson and his workouts this off season.

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Lester-Hudson-"I-want-to-show-my-skills-to-all-the-NBA-GMs"-2882/

Its really interesting.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Majerle was a career .431 shooter from the field, and a career .358 shooter from 3. His rookie numbers were only .419 and .329. He was also a poor FT shooter
> 
> 
> I certainly wouldn't call him a shooter through and through


Thanks MM

My impression of Majerle was that when he came into the league he was more of an athletic type of player and that as his career evolved he became more of an outside shooter....

That is what I was trying to refer to in Alexander...that I see him..."best case"...as entering the league as an athletic slasher type of player....and hopefully he develops a mid\long range game down the road...I liked Majerle as a complimentary player a lot...

Outlaw to me seems somewhat similiar to what Alexander can do...Although Outlaw has developed a nice mid range game and that is where a lot of his markedly improved play has come from IMO....Can Alexander do the same? That is for Pritchard and crew to decide....



> I like Alexander a lot and hope him or Eric Gordon is the guy if they're still around. But, I just have this weird feeling were going to be packaging the pick.


Yeah....Eric Gordon is the guy I hope POR targets as well...I don't see him falling to #13 though...but I hope\could see POR trading up a few spots to get him and they certainly have the assets to do so....

Since I like him of course...this means there is no way POR will ever draft him... :lol:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Link




> _One photograph shows Alexander’s head even with the rim on a dunk. Joe displayed other freakish feats of athleticism. *He was measured at 6-feet-7 ¾ inches in his socks and 6-feet-9 inches with his shoes on*. In addition to great leaping feats, Alexander also showed outstanding straight-ahead speed and lateral quickness.
> 
> Ford’s informal poll of GMs watching the workout had Italy’s Danilo Gallinari as the top small forward in the draft with Alexander and Syracuse freshman Donte’ Green splitting votes at second.
> 
> Some believe Alexander is already in the 13-17 range in the draft right now with the opportunity of moving up into the Top 10 if he continues to have great workouts. _


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Kmurph said:


> Since I like him of course...this means there is no way POR will ever draft him... :lol:


So I assume the opposite works as well? I sincerely hope you hate Derrick Rose.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

will be interesting who they bring in to practice....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Alexander makes me nervous for a few reasons:

1. He only had one good year in college
2. He's older than most of the other lottery candidates
3. He lacks polish and experience in spite of being older

He's not as old as, say, Luke Recker was when he came out of school... I think Alexander still has a lot of upside.

Just the combination of the things above makes me nervous, and I will be quite pleased if he's taken in the top 12.

Ed O.


----------

